
Everything that is wrong with sudo and how I fixed it - Enindu
https://oded.blog/2017/10/21/doas-linux/
======
steanne
submission from the author:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15519894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15519894)

